# dev-php5/phpdbg unable to move extension

## Peach

Mi si è presentato questo problema emergendo phpdbg e mi ha dato errore

qualcuno ha idea di come fixare?

```
 * 

 * Using dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3

 * 

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dbg-2.15.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/phpdbg-2.15.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/phpdbg-2.15.1/work/dbg-2.15.1 ...

Configuring for:

PHP Api Version:         20041225

Zend Module Api No:      20060613

Zend Extension Api No:   220060519

 * econf: updating dbg-2.15.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating dbg-2.15.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/

usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr/lib/php5 --with-php-config=/usr/lib/php5/bin/

php-config --enable-dbg=shared --with-dbg-profiler --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking if compiler supports -R... no

checking if compiler supports -Wl,-rpath,... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for PHP prefix... /usr/lib/php5

checking for PHP includes... -I/usr/lib/php5/include/php -I/usr/lib/php5/include/php/main -I/usr/lib/php5/includ

e/php/TSRM -I/usr/lib/php5/include/php/Zend -I/usr/lib/php5/include/php/ext -I/usr/lib/php5/include/php/ext/date

/lib

checking for PHP extension directory... /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20060613

checking for PHP installed headers prefix... /usr/lib/php5/include/php

checking for re2c... no

configure: WARNING: You will need re2c 0.9.11 or later if you want to regenerate PHP parsers.

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... y

es

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... y

es

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... y

es

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

shtool:mkdir:Error: invalid number of arguments (at least 1 expected)

shtool:mkdir:Hint:  run `./build/shtool mkdir -h' or `man shtool' for details

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating config.h

Build complete.

(It is safe to ignore warnings about tempnam and tmpnam).

mv: impossibile fare stat di `modules/dbg.so': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: dev-php5/phpdbg-2.15.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4300:   Called src_compile

  phpdbg-2.15.1.ebuild, line 42:   Called php-ext-source-r1_src_compile

  php-ext-source-r1.eclass, line 50:   Called die

!!! Unable to move extension

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-php5/phpdbg-2.15.1/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## Scen

A quanto pare non viene compilato correttamente, e l'installazione fallisce. Provo ad indagare un pò anch'io, magari salta fuori qualcosa  :Razz: 

[EDIT]

Mah... su AMD64 l'errore è perfino diverso:

```

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

creating libtool

mkdir: missing operand

Try `mkdir --help' for more information.

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating config.h

Build complete.

(It is safe to ignore warnings about tempnam and tmpnam).

mv: impossibile fare stat di `modules/dbg.so': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: dev-php4/phpdbg-2.15.1 failed.

```

Ho guardato un pò nel forum e su Bugzilla e sembra non esserci nulla a riguardo, ti consiglio di aprire un bugreport!

----------

## Maxxer

ho aperto io un bug ieri pomeriggio...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171705

cmq a me su x86 o amd64 da il medesimo errore 

```
shtool:mkdir:Error: invalid number of arguments (at least 1 expected)

shtool:mkdir:Hint:  run `./build/shtool mkdir -h' or `man shtool' for details 
```

----------

## Peach

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> ho aperto io un bug ieri pomeriggio...
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171705

 

ottimo la discussione prosegue lì allora  :Smile: 

----------

